# 21 and concerned



## murky_waters (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi,I am 21 and have never had a menstrual cycle or breast development. It makes me feel very awkward at times. I do have some normal hair development. I have hypertrophic cardiomyopathy (a rare heart muscle disease) and thought to be osteoporosis. I also only weigh 92lbs due to not eating much. Is the weight the cause of the problems I mentioned? I was told by the gyn that I had amenorrhea and was put on a birth control called, I think, Mircet, but it made me physically sick and grey colored. I got scared, so I haven't been in a very long time due to side effects those things can cause or show up later on. Anyone know if Seasonale is safe? Does it have low hormones like other pills? How about Demulen (I was supposed to try this one, but as mentioned, I didn't go.)?Also, I have IBS D and C, which is awful.Thanks, murky


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

You should talk to your primary care physician or a gynocologist about your concerns. At this point there must be a medical cause of your lack of menstruation. Low body weight and low body fat can cause menstruation to cease...Olympic athletes and and anorexics sometimes experience this. I think the cycle stops because the woman's body cannot support a pregnancy at that point.Have you had your hormone levels checked? Because you have no breast development, I suspect that your hormonal levels could be off. It may take more than just birth control to get those on track, but your doctor will know more about that. Make sure you tell them about your problems with birth control bills, and the specific pill(s) you've tried.Another thing to get checked is your thyroid hormone levels. I could be wrong, but I think an improperly functioning thyroid can affect menstruation.


----------



## Lubner (Feb 20, 2001)

Lack of sexual development by this age needs a referral to an endocrinologist. There are so many complicated reasons why this could be happening. It's not as simple as taking hormones. Please call your GP and get a referral.


----------



## murky_waters (Feb 10, 2004)

My doctor referred me to the gyn, not an endocrinologist. I did have lab work that determined I have hormone levels that are low. My pituitary gland, I believe was okay. Also, my female organs were okay as well. She said that it may be due to my other health issues that my body just doesn't feel the need to have a menstrual cycle if it would be more strain. I guess I really tip toe around taking hormones because I wanted it to happen naturally. However, that doesn't look like it will happen, so perhaps another visit. Just without the IBS under control before, it's hard for me to get in the car to go anywhere.Thank you all for listening, ~~murky


----------



## Lubner (Feb 20, 2001)

This is more than just your body's inability to have a menstrual bleed. You are also saying that you haven't had normal pubertal development (breast growth). Just a quick Google search of primary amenorrhea lists such serious disorders as polycystic ovarian disease, hypo or hyperthyroid, Cushing's disease, chromosomal abnormalities, adrenal dysfunction, or pituitary tumors. I don't mean to scare you, but this needs to be figured out.


----------



## murky_waters (Feb 10, 2004)

that is shocking! I know you don't mean to scare me, but it is scary. I feel like it's too late sometimes and just give up, but I know I shouldn't do that. All these medical issues are complicated.~~ murky_waters


----------



## Lubner (Feb 20, 2001)

How long has it been since you've been to your doctor? If you haven't been back since they tried the birth control pills, they don't know that things are still not right. Your general doctor could run blood tests to look for some of the possible causes, but a specialist referral would probably get to the bottom of it and give you a definitive diagnosis. The IBS symptoms might even improve with treatment of the underlying problem.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Some gynocologists have more expertise in endocrinology than others. Maybe you can see a gyn with this speciality? I'm also concerned about your low weight due to you "not eating much." If your IBS or other health issues are making it hard for you to eat a nutritional diet, you should probably see a dietician for help with that. All of your problems could very well be connected. And it really is time to go to the gyn and/or other needed drs, even though it's not fun and can be hard with IBS. Just load up on immodium or whatever you need to do to make it to that appointment!


----------



## murky_waters (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi,Thank you for replying. I haven't been back for quite awhile and yes it would be time to go back and definately not fun. I'm petrified of doctors for own reasons. Anyway, I'm limited to Equalactin and fiber. I cannot take Immodium because of prescription meds I'm on and I would love to be able to take Pepto Bismal because it works. I feel quite bad some of the time when I realize how different I am, but it's not the most important thing to me, but it is an aspect that would normalize things. It's like I'm trapped in a shell with my mind going full speed.Also, I don't eat much due to loss of appetite from vitamin deficiencies--I believe. I have many vitamin deficiency symptoms. I'm a mess.Thanks ~~ murky


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

WHY have you left it this long before seeing someone and why have they let it get this bad? Do your parents not care?I had i had developed by the time i was 16 i would have been down there so fast. Im 21 now, and can't believe youve left it so long!


----------



## murky_waters (Feb 10, 2004)

I have no one to blame except myself. I could have said that I wanted to go and there I would be. It's just I'm a very nervous individual and with IBS I was afraid to get in a car because I have had horrible pains and accidents on myself in a car. It shames me even speak of this here. Since I typed this out of concern, you can tell that it is on my mind somewhat. Always, it comes to me at night when I'm trying to go to sleep. Please, don't shout or come down on me...it's the last thing I need right now.I know breast devolopment isn't super important, it would just make me look like a woman. My gyn told me awhile back that a period was medically necessary, but without hormones I'd...I'd develop osteoporosis. Oh for shame, I got to go...


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

Hello there







First off you do need to see a doctor , I do understand how nervous this makes you , but im sure you will feel so much better after its done , there can be so many reasons for this , the low weight can very well be one of them. Whatever the reason you need to get it checked out for your own piece of mind. Sounds like its on your mind a lot







Please feel free to went about it here , we wont put you down , shout or judge you , we are just concerned


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Its very important you go see a doctor. Why will you develop osteoperosis? If you dont eat you will- you need calcium and Vit. D. I am at risk form it alsf course it is important you develop breasts- there is something medically wrong if you have not by now. But you say you haven't had a period either, and that is definately not right???? You really need to go back to the doctor. I can't help feeling like you have had very negligent parents to let it go so long. But now you are old enough to go on your own you need to do it. Im sorry if what i have said sounds harsh, but its for your own good.Nikki


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

you ok Nikki ? you do sound a tiny bit harsh today which is not the way you normally treat new comers







Hope you are ok


----------



## murky_waters (Feb 10, 2004)

Thank you all for replying and allowing me to vent. I do think I bothered more than anything. Sorry. I just felt alone. ~~ murky


----------



## amy22 (Mar 6, 2001)

I know that when I got my first period at 12, I had wanted it so bad... it meant I was becoming a woman, and all of us who didn't have it yet envied all of those who did. Of course, it went the opposite way too... the ones who had it didn't want it. I won't have my period now for 7 more months!! YAY!! Anyway, my whole point was that if you haven't started by now, you KNOW there's something going on.I hate doctors too, especially the GI type. They scare and embarrass me. But you know that when you persist and demand to see someone and figure out what's going on you'll feel sooooo much better. It'll be a sigh of relief for you. If they say they can't find something wrong, it would be wise to see someone else. And if it's hard for you to make it to the Dr. because of your IBS, let them know that ahead of time so they can understand. If you really need to, load up on things that help keep your D at bay, right before the appointment. It'll work out. Keep us posted.


----------

